# Playing This Weekend in Toronto's West End!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My band Molly's Chamber is playing a show on April 16th at the Black Cat Pub and Grill at 3515 Dundas St.West in in the Jane and Dundas area. 

We're doing 3 sets of covers, mostly classic rock and some 90s stuff as well, with a healthy Canadian music content.

Come check us out if you're free! We go on at 10ish.

Also, feel free to check out our band's website, or check us out on Facebook.


----------

